# Where to watch the footy



## BlueBear (Mar 23, 2011)

I've just arrived in Wellington yesterday so I am a bit lost at the moment but I would love to go and see all the English footy unwinding as its the last game of the season. Does anyone know a pub/club that will be showing the games. All the games kick off at 3pm in the UK which is quite late at night here.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

BlueBear said:


> I've just arrived in Wellington yesterday so I am a bit lost at the moment but I would love to go and see all the English footy unwinding as its the last game of the season. Does anyone know a pub/club that will be showing the games. All the games kick off at 3pm in the UK which is quite late at night here.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure about Wellington, but in Auckland there's Fox's Tavern in the Viaduct and (as I discovered yesterday) a bar in Sky City casino that plays sport on large screens most of the time.


----------

